# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > آموزش: تبدیل واحد پولی ریال به واحد دلخواه (تومان)

## ARData

در قسمت فرمت هر فیلدی این عبارت رو تایپ نمایید : "تومان "#,##0.00;"تومان"#,##0.00-

----------

